# Dynamic front indicators DONE?



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi All,

Ok so yesterday I was standing waiting at the Park 7 Ride bus stop in Leicester when a Nano Gray 65 Plate TT S-Line drove passed me and he indicated left and moved lanes. This TT had the dynamic front indicators!!!!! I looked twice as it drove passed me and saw that it was NOT a TTS it was just an S-Line TT. Not even Quattro!

So my question is that it looks like people have been able to activate the dynamic front indicators via VCDS or by some other way, unless Audi no fit the fronts as standard?

Anyone got any thoughts on this?????


----------



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

I think that function becomes active with the Matrix headlights.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

LunaBear said:


> I think that function becomes active with the Matrix headlights.


Correct


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Matrix headlights are an option extra on the TT, around £995 I believe, I have them and they are pretty cool and get some interesting looks from other drivers, there has been a few threads around enabling this but as yet nothing concrete

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

I have matrix headlight and sweeping indicators. Down side is because I am driving I have no idea what the matrix lights look like to a passerby while they are active. Anyone got any videos of the front of the car with these in action in real life, (not Audi marketing video)


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

This TT defo did not have the matrix LED lights as no lights were on at all. Not even DRL's, also i know what the matrix LED's look like what with me working at the worlds largest Audi dealership! :roll:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

You can disable the drl's being on with ignition via vcds

Maybe someone has cracked it who's not on the forum !

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

gogs said:


> You can disable the drl's being on with ignition via vcds
> 
> Maybe someone has cracked it who's not on the forum !
> 
> Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


yeah thats what I thought, maybe someone has figured it out. It caught my eye thats all and just wanted to see if anyone knew anything about it all.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

swanny78 said:


> I have matrix headlight and sweeping indicators. Down side is because I am driving I have no idea what the matrix lights look like to a passerby while they are active. Anyone got any videos of the front of the car with these in action in real life, (not Audi marketing video)


Why don't you just put your indicators on then step out your car and look?


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

stumardy said:


> also i know what the matrix LED's look like what with me working at the worlds largest Audi dealership! :roll:


So you'd probably be the person best placed to find out if it's possible......??


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Forum member ManuTT was looking into it but I think the coding was fairly lengthy and complicated, I think he was looking for a vcds scan from someone without matrix to compare to his that does

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Dreams1966 said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > also i know what the matrix LED's look like what with me working at the worlds largest Audi dealership! :roll:
> ...


Unless of course he just sweeps the floors !


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Dynamic indicators come only with matrix led, no way to activate them at all..for the moment.
As soon as I find someone who likes to try my coding, I'll post the coding..already talked about on my thread


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Mr R said:


> Dreams1966 said:
> 
> 
> > stumardy said:
> ...


no I mean the headlights turning on and off as cars pass etc


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Mr R said:


> Dreams1966 said:
> 
> 
> > stumardy said:
> ...


I wish cos they finish work at 11am!


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Dynamic indicators come only with matrix led, no way to activate them at all..for the moment.
> As soon as I find someone who likes to try my coding, I'll post the coding..already talked about on my thread


this will not be possible as I believe there is an extra unit to create the sweeping effect in the Matrix headlights.
Not only that it may be possible that the indicator in the standard lights is different so even if you got your hands on a dynamic unit, it may not work.

I do think Audi have been silly here, surely if your rear lights are dynamic then the front should be the same.
At least on the S Line or an option for £100 or so?

I love the effect but another £1000 is too much even thought the Matrix lights are cool.

Perhaps keep checking local breaker yards for written off MK3 TT's?
Wonder what they will go for (Matrix lamps)


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

RussB said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Dynamic indicators come only with matrix led, no way to activate them at all..for the moment.
> ...


Are the rear indicators dynamic as standard?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

jwball said:


> Are the rear indicators dynamic as standard?


On S-Line or if you have LED all-weather lights on the Sport I think.

The other day I saw a new Ford Mondeo which had sweeping front indicators but normal rears.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I was advised that rear sweeping indicators are standard across the range 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

gogs said:


> I was advised that rear sweeping indicators are standard across the range
> 
> Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


Rears on the S-line which have LED lights. Fronts are only with Matrix LED lights.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I know the front dynamic are matrix only but was advised by the sales guy that all models in the range now had the tears as standard dynamic !

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

gogs said:


> I know the front dynamic are matrix only but was advised by the sales guy that all models in the range now had the tears as standard dynamic !
> 
> Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


Dynamic rear indicators are only present on cars with LED front headlights I.e S Line and TTS, or Sport models with the all-weather LED headlight option ticked.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sales guy lied 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

LEIGH-H said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > I know the front dynamic are matrix only but was advised by the sales guy that all models in the range now had the tears as standard dynamic !
> ...


I can't see an option on the sport for all-weather LED headlights, only LED daytime running lights which appear to be standard?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes standard with led or matrix


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

stumardy said:


> This TT defo did not have the matrix LED lights as no lights were on at all. Not even DRL's, also i know what the matrix LED's look like what with me working at the worlds largest Audi dealership! :roll:


the matrix headlights look no different to the normal led headlights in the flesh?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

deanshaw24 said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > This TT defo did not have the matrix LED lights as no lights were on at all. Not even DRL's, also i know what the matrix LED's look like what with me working at the worlds largest Audi dealership! :roll:
> ...


You can see the 'cubes' of the matrix in the headlights.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> deanshaw24 said:
> 
> 
> > stumardy said:
> ...


can you notice them as the car drives past you when your standing at the bus stop?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No because they are off in the city because the sensor for city lights..or maybe the driver didn't activate the matrix function.

Dynamic front indicators are coded in the unit and not an external thing,already said but if no one wants to mess up with the unit, I can't do more!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

this morning I saw an A7, on the rear dynamic lights nut not in the front...what a shame for a car like that..it costs some money!! Audi doesn't look in the face to anyone!


----------

